# Acer Aspire T671 and XP Pro



## Namres (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi All

We purchased a Aspire T671 which come out with Windows Vista. However Vista does not work with some of our accounting software etc and we were advised to format and install XP Pro as on the other machines in the office.

Xp is working fine on the pc however I cannot get the following drivers:

1. Ethernet Controller
2. PCI Device
3. PCI Modem
4. SM Bus Controller
5. Video Controller (VGA Compatible)

If someone could help regarding this it would be GREAT!

Thanks
\
Mark


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If Aspire doesn't provide Windows XP drivers, there's nothing that can be done. Computer manufacturers, generally, are not providing XP drivers for new hardware.


----------



## Blackhawk1 (Jul 4, 2007)

This is a longshot option and not guaranteed but you MIGHT be able to get some devices to work by using a driver detection software. This could possibly work for devices 1, 3 and 4 but I wouldnt touch the PCI Device without having extra info on it and especially not the Video Controller since there are some reported cases for faulty drivers for Nvidia and some sound devices(off topic) destabilizing the whole system.

The good news with the Ethernet Controller is that they often use standardized drivers that are used by more than one laptop manufacturer(although this one should normally be detected and work right away with the basic WinXP drivers).

As for the modem and SM Bus I cant give any advice. As I mentioned there is some software that might be able to help you, but I can't guarantee they won't mess up your system if you select to use the wrong drivers. One I'd recomment is Driver Genius Professional. It only works for 15 days but should get the work done. If that doesnt work you might want to try other programs/solutions. Again, this is NOT a standard/recommended solution.

Although if you just try to update the mentioned drivers there probably wont be any problems but I can't guarantee that. (Meaning, Use at your own risk) I hope this helps you at least to identify the hardware devices and possibly find the drivers from the manufacturer as they are always the most stable released drivers.


----------



## gfconsult (Jul 15, 2007)

I made the same buy and had exactly the same need.
I bought an Acer Apire T671 pc (Intel Core 2 Duo - 2 Gb Ram - 360 GB Sata Disk) and I
needed to install Win Xp pro on it.
Looked for the drivers on Acer support site but no success.
After googling around I found a bunch of driver site and selected www.drivershq.com.
There you can download a .NET application that scans your system looking for out of date drivers or equipment with no driver.

Then it compares to their drivers db and allows you to download the right drivers.

I was able to install all with no pain.

The only thing to consider is that they ask you $29.90 for a lifetime access.


----------



## osc (Aug 10, 2007)

And did you find a driver for PCI Device, too ?
I used Driver Detective and it didn't found one...
If you have one it would be fine you could sent it to me


----------



## zwertsgj (Sep 1, 2007)

I've the same problem. To go online I need the Ethernet Controller
drivers. Where can I find these?


----------



## osc (Aug 10, 2007)

I've solved the problem by downloading the XP network driver for theAspire T660 from Acer.com and it worked...


----------



## resca (Sep 15, 2007)

I had the same problem and I fixed the long way, but with solid results.
I found ALL the specific drivers in the manufacturer's sites:
-Nvidia Geforce 7300 SE
-Marvell-Yukon 88E8056
-Realtek High Definition Audio

After those, I still had a problem shown in Device Manager on "SM BUS". Looking in the OCI strings, I found the manufactures is ATI, so I downloaded and installed the socalled ATI Catalyst package. 

Rebooted and everything works very fine :up: with no errors in Device Manager.


----------



## samcjunior (Sep 22, 2007)

Namres said:


> Hi All
> 
> We purchased a Aspire T671 which come out with Windows Vista. However Vista does not work with some of our accounting software etc and we were advised to format and install XP Pro as on the other machines in the office.
> 
> ...


To find the XP drivers for the PCI device, Google kb888111xp2en and download and install it. Its a windows update for something but works a treat! 
If you cant find it, holla. I have it!


----------



## maxtheglad (Oct 11, 2007)

I suggest everyone interested in making his/her Acer Aspire Model T671 work under Windows XP follow this advice:
1. Sites like Driver Detective and similar are ment only to take your money. Not saying that they won't find some of the drivers for you, generally speaking, however, they can't and won't do more work and better work than you'd do alone. I'm talking from my own, recent experience. I also tried Driver Genius Professional (the so-called "15 day trial") but, in the end, to update the "found as missing" drivers, they ask you to fully register before, therefore pay. So, to keep it short, after ending by paying 30 bucks (plus taxes) 3 weeks ago for the "friendly" Driver Detective, I still had "SM BUS Controller" and "PCI modem" drivers missing (showing as not working).
2. The short path, for those who already reached the same step as me (see above) (i.e. all the other drivers were ok), here is the what you need to do:
2.1. Control Panel/Add_Remove Programs, uninstall Microsoft.NET Framework 2.0. Restart
2.2. Go to the following link and install Microsoft.NET Framework 3.0 (and 2.0 automatically). This step is necessary in case your MS.NET got corrupted somehow. It may be redundant work, but, hey, let's play on the safe side, I'd say, won't you?
Restart again.
Link:
hxxp://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?displaylang=en&FamilyID=10cc340b-f857-4a14-83f5-25634c3bf043 (replace the xx with tt - not sure if it's ok to post live links, although everything there is free).
2.3. Go to ATI (following link) and scoop for ATI Catalyst 7.9 package (it includes the the whole package for ATI 1250 chipset - that's what this motherboard uses), so the south-bridge is serviced as well, video drivers, etc. Uncheck (my opinion) the free game - you won't need it, besides I have strong reasons to believe it only overcomplicates your further activity on this pc (by throwing spam and other crap at you, etc). Install the package. Reboot again.
Link:
hxxp://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/integrated-xp

You should be all set - at this point you'll only have the modem driver missing. But, I'd say, who cares of a modem these days - however, if you must, I'd say it's not a big deal: you either find another modem or search of Acer drivers for modems like this (for the other Aspire Txxx machines - it should work).

The long story:
network drivers, get the Aspire T660 one (from acer service site).
Sound driver: Realtek HiDef Audio (WDM_R177 package) - google for it or their website

That's pretty much it, other than that it should be pretty straight forward. Good luck!

To add one more thing: if you haven't believed in "conspiration theory", perhaps it's time to do it, since there is no other reason for Acer not to publish openly support for Windows XP on this machine, other than one related to their underground activity with Microsoft and others like them - they make/force everybody to go towards their piece of work called Vista - an unnecessarily overloading OS for your system (of course with all the package it comes with: more RAM - so more pay, more CPU, less privacy under the cover name "more protection", etc, etc, etc). Tough days...


----------



## maxtheglad (Oct 11, 2007)

For those who want a turn-key solution, you could email me and I'll make a cd for you with all the necessary drivers for Acer Aspire T671 for Windows XP (alternately, send the whole package over the internet).


----------



## agraciao (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi, I am a Spanish and I am glad to be here with so many people who I can learn from.

I am having this troubles that you are speaking with this product, but when i thinked that i have all the problems solved, i had one more trouble that is giving me some headaches.... 

I explain it.

I have an USB modem from Vodafone, which was working in MS Vista, but since i have installed XP pro SP2 i can't make it work. I have seen that in other machines it works fine, so there is some problem in that Acer Aspire.


I think it can be the Bus SM driver that is not installed correctly, so i am going to try the steps you give in the previous posts.


So thanks for the advices and i will tell what happens with the PC.

P.D.: Sorry for my english


----------



## maxtheglad (Oct 11, 2007)

for SM Bus Controller issue, ATI Catalyst 7.9 (remember 7.9!) package is the solution. Check my previous post (see above) for the link or google for it. Good luck.


----------



## XP Finally (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank you all for your input for setting up XP on the T671.
For clarity here is the procedure.

1. After installing XP, go to Control Panel, Add/Remove programs and uninstall all versions of Microsoft.Net Framework.

2. Download Microsoft.Net Framework 3.0 from the Microsoft Web-site. Google it to get the URL. This download is needed for a perfect installation of your ATI Video drivers.

3. Download ATI Catalyst Software Suite from 
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/integrated-xp

This will take care of the SM Bus Controller & Video Controller drivers
I could only find version 7.1 though and not 7.9

4. Download the Audio Drivers from 
ftp://209.216.61.149/pc/audio/WDM_R179.exe

5. Download from the Acer website, the LAN driver for the T660
This will take care of the Ethernet Controller and PCI Device Drivers

6. Download the modem driver from
http://www.motorola.com/softmodem/public_download/Universal/Windows_SM56_6.12.07_DFV.zip

And there you have it!
All in all about 135Mb of Download.
I had disconnecting problems when downloading the audio drivers.
Use a download manager like Getright if you have the same problem.

Your PC will now be significantly faster than it was.


----------



## maxtheglad (Oct 11, 2007)

I insist on getting the latest (as of today) ATI Catalyst Package, version 7.9 or you may still have problems with SM Bus Controller. The reason is all the previous versions (up to 7.8) don't have included the South Bridge driver portion, but 7.9 takes care of it. I tried 7.6 and 7.9 on mine and it did not solve the SM Bus Controller issue, until I installed 7.9 version.


----------



## XP Finally (Oct 18, 2007)

Sorry made an error. Thank you Maxtheglad.
The version I downloaded was actually ver 7.10 and not 7.1 as I thought


----------



## bloodrose (Feb 7, 2008)

hey guys i am new here and not case sensitive 

i recently bought an acer e571 with vista and also proceeded with the xp conversoin.
WHAT FUN! this machine is so difficult and picky over wich drivers it wants, anycase back to my main question....

this unit uses an ati rx1250 motherboard as with the t671, does anyone know how to update the bios so it can fully support 800 ddr2 at full speed ( 800mhz )? coz' acer crippled it's chipset to only go as high as 400mhz. i have looked everywhere, i even attempted to flash the board with other brand manufacturers with the same chipset on them, namely 'abit' and 'asrock'.

so far those are the only manufacturers i could find, oh and acer aswell but they don't supply bios updates for them.:eek


----------



## BOBJACKSON (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi MAX
I would really appreciate it if you could POST LINKS to the rest of the drivers etc.

Thanks
Bob


----------

